# Seizures



## Kcr1239 (Aug 31, 2012)

My Diva, 8 yrs had a seizure this evening. I called vet & she told me it was a seizure. Scared me to death. Does anyone know what causes them? She's never had one before. Dr asked if she had gotten into poison, I said no. Is this something I should be concerned about? Something to do for her? She's 6lbs. I am now watching her & will all night... Any advice or feedback is welcomed. She has dr appt tomorrow ...sorry this is in wrong category.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My sheltie had many seizures,he was put on meds that helped a lot.Best thing to do is just talk to them ,try not to touch them as they don't know what they're doing and could bite.Once he came out of it he was back to normal,it is frightening to watch and not very nice.She may never have another one,or could have more.How did she get on at the vets ?


----------



## patimb7 (May 4, 2020)

michele said:


> My sheltie had many seizures,he was put on meds that helped a lot.Best thing to do is just talk to them ,try not to touch them as they don't know what they're doing and could bite.Once he came out of it he was back to normal,it is frightening to watch and not very nice.She may never have another one,or could have more.How did she get on at the vets ?


 When you say "seizures," I am wondering if you may be referring to something my 6 year old Chi has been experiencing. He will be fine one minute, the become hyper-anxious, pacing, and turning in circles. He cannot get comfortable, totally unable to sit for more than 2 or 3 seconds. Sometimes he will stay like this for more than a day. His vet is at loss and his bloodwork only revealed elevated potassium levels. IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT SUCH BEHAVIOR, PLEASE POST. I WOULD BE ETERNSALLY GRATEFUL. THANK YOU.


----------



## LisaL (Sep 13, 2020)

patimb7 said:


> When you say "seizures," I am wondering if you may be referring to something my 6 year old Chi has been experiencing. He will be fine one minute, the become hyper-anxious, pacing, and turning in circles. He cannot get comfortable, totally unable to sit for more than 2 or 3 seconds. Sometimes he will stay like this for more than a day. His vet is at loss and his bloodwork only revealed elevated potassium levels. IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT SUCH BEHAVIOR, PLEASE POST. I WOULD BE ETERNSALLY GRATEFUL. THANK YOU.


*Sigh 
Reading your post has blown my mind! My 12 year old male chi started this behavior about a year and a half ago. It happens rarely (sometimes it won't show up for months!), but always on the occasion when he's not getting as much attention as he is accustomed to from me, or when I have more visitors to my home than is normal- I can literally see his anxiety level going up, and then the spinning starts- and like your post- it can sometimes last as long as 24 hours. When he's experiencing these episodes, he doesn't seem to even hear his name if I call to him, he's just gone.
The first time it happened I took him to an ER at 4am- they administered some Valium WHICH initially MADE IT WORSE. They sent me to a specialist who I had to show recordings I had made on my phone because that behavior is completely unlike his normal mood. She referred what he experiences as "focal seizures". Meaning: he experiences anxiety, starts the behavior as an attempt to calm himself, and then can't stop. They put him on Levetiracetam in an attempt to prevent these episodes, but they still happen on occasion. You are literally the first person who has described ANYTHING like what my little Sancho goes through. It can be quite jarring and utterly heartbreaking- I pray you and yours are finding your path toward healing.
God bless our babies!


----------

